# Teryx Top for $16!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Classic Accessories 18-015-011201-00 QuadGear UTV Roll Cage Top Fits Kawasaki Teryx : Amazon.com : Automotive


Says only 9 left! Mudgunner bought one this is what it looks like installed


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a deal. Wonder if it's available for the 4 seater?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Need to buy a couple..... one tears up you have a back up!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Are these the fabric tops or plastic?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The ad says fabric. It would prpbably work well, as long as you didn't run under any big limbs.


----------

